# Yanmar YM186D



## Adam Wormald (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello All,

Struggling to find an operation manual for the YM186/YM186D, I have searched through the forums and the tractor manuals, looks like they are difficult to find from the posts on it. Spent quite a while trolling the internet as well, did find a digital download in USA for $9.95 who I have emailed to see if they will accept an international order. Search results for: 'Yanmar 186'
As an alternative is there a model which is close to the 186D with powershift ?

example my Fiat has a decompression lever used to stop the tractor, but I just read in one of the manuals not to do this on the Yanmar but pull the throttle lever full back, otherwise could damage components. So I wonder what else I’m missing.

suggestions gratefully accepted
Adam


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The de-compression lever is used for STARTING.. not stopping.. but u know THAT NOW.. lol
How about starting.. do u know if u have glow plugs or 1 plug in the intake.? Do u know how long to hold it on.??


----------



## Adam Wormald (Jun 20, 2021)

Thanks section 5.5 of YM195 manual went through stopping, which is when found out lever was just for easier motor spin up. The dealer I got the tractor from showed stopping by pulling decompression lever, but easy to make dumb mistakes on bad information especially if it works.
To answer starting 10 to 15 seconds preheat and 1 thermostat plug.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

You’ll have to play around with the time on the glow plug..(usually)
The time set forth in the book is for a “tight” engine.. but after they get a couple thousand hours on them, the time usually increases .. lol
U may end up doing a double count of 15 Missippi’s.. lol


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Adam Wormald said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Struggling to find an operation manual for the YM186/YM186D, I have searched through the forums and the tractor manuals, looks like they are difficult to find from the posts on it. Spent quite a while trolling the internet as well, did find a digital download in USA for $9.95 who I have emailed to see if they will accept an international order. Search results for: 'Yanmar 186'
> As an alternative is there a model which is close to the 186D with powershift ?
> ...


Adam, 

You didn't look hard enough here.  

Our manual section is called RESOURCE MANAGER. The YM186 Parts Manual is found here.
Compliments of the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group on GroupsIO. The largest Yanmar group on the web. We have hundreds of FREE manuals. 
Link in my signature. 

YANMAR YM186 PARTS MANUAL | Tractor Forum


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Adam Wormald said:


> Thanks section 5.5 of YM195 manual went through stopping, which is when found out lever was just for easier motor spin up. The dealer I got the tractor from showed stopping by pulling decompression lever, but easy to make dumb mistakes on bad information especially if it works.
> To answer starting 10 to 15 seconds preheat and 1 thermostat plug.


Dealer is wrong on stopping the engine with the decompression cable. One needs to slowly lever the throttle till the engine cuts out. You will foul up the injectors over time and/or the engine will get very sooty when running. cough-gag ....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Adam Wormald said:


> Thanks section 5.5 of YM195 manual went through stopping, which is when found out lever was just for easier motor spin up. The dealer I got the tractor from showed stopping by pulling decompression lever, but easy to make dumb mistakes on bad information especially if it works.
> To answer starting 10 to 15 seconds preheat and 1 thermostat plug.


For Operating the tractor and for maintenance, Hoye's site is rich with helpful info. Begin here. Enjoy! 

Hoye Tractor Parts -Yanmar Research Center 

Contact Us - Knowledgebase (hoyetractor.com)


----------



## Adam Wormald (Jun 20, 2021)

Many thanks for the replies.
I joined GroupsIO as well, thats were I found the parts manuals, its very well resourced with lots of useful information ! Those manuals there really helped identify the levers and controls on the tractor, because it had a new paint job prior to me purchasing and had no decals on anything.

The YM186D is a very nice little tractor been very happy with it so far. Does a great job with the Rotatiller, watched an excellent video showing difference between 540 and 1000 rpm tiller results as was a bit hesitant to put it in high gear at first.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Adam Wormald said:


> Many thanks for the replies.
> I joined GroupsIO as well, thats were I found the parts manuals, its very well resourced with lots of useful information ! Those manuals there really helped identify the levers and controls on the tractor, because it had a new paint job prior to me purchasing and had no decals on anything.
> 
> The YM186D is a very nice little tractor been very happy with it so far. Does a great job with the Rotatiller, watched an excellent video showing difference between 540 and 1000 rpm tiller results as was a bit hesitant to put it in high gear at first.


Adam, 

Should the tiller only operate safely at 540rpms, you can in fact cut the engine to HALF that power and then switch over to the 1,000rpms selector to then equal about 540rpms with a lower engine speed. The Gray Market machines do this with ease. My machine comes with a 4-speed PTO. I typically run all the PTO driven equipment at 500rpms and switch up the engine speed to match while in each selector.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

Adam Wormald said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Struggling to find an operation manual for the YM186/YM186D, I have searched through the forums and the tractor manuals, looks like they are difficult to find from the posts on it. Spent quite a while trolling the internet as well, did find a digital download in USA for $9.95 who I have emailed to see if they will accept an international order. Search results for: 'Yanmar 186'
> As an alternative is there a model which is close to the 186D with powershift ?
> ...


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

He already got the manual. Checkout his last post.


----------

